# 3 1/2 in shell



## skunx1 (Feb 18, 2006)

I am wondering how far of a range would i have on a coyote with a 3 1/2 in #2 steel shot?


----------



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont know about steel but I just wacked a 37lb yote with a 3.5 dead coyote hevi shot load T shot.
Paced it off at 75 yards.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

A real good friend of mine just used his shotgun for coyote hunting and hevi-shot this year and took down a yote at 150 yards. Not too shabby for a 12 guage, but those hevi-shot are really dang good shells!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

150 yards???? How was that measured?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> A real good friend of mine just used his shotgun for coyote hunting and hevi-shot this year and took down a yote at 150 yards.


And you believe him?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

He was hunting with two other guys and they used a range finder. Both other guys confermed it was about 148 yards. I'm not gonna doubt it when it came out of three different mouths on three different occasions.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I dont believe it.. unless youre shooting a slug i just cant see that happening...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I'm also gonna call BS on that one.

There was a guy on here last year who shot a coyote but wasn't sure if the coyote was at 300 yards or 30 yards. You're not by chance that same guy are you?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

depends on on hot the loads are. before led was outlawed on geese. my dad was loading 4buck so hot that we were dumping geese at 200 yards. so i can see it if the right pellet hit him


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Yeah I'm also gonna call BS on that one.
> 
> There was a guy on here last year who shot a coyote but wasn't sure if the coyote was at 300 yards or 30 yards. You're not by chance that same guy are you?


Lol, no. I have depth perception.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

150 yard kill with a shotgun? Makes me wonder why I'm using a rifle that only gives me one projectile instead of a bunch. Weasle, if three guys tell you 'this is the truth', then take them at their word. For me -- and from what appears to be the reaction of others on this forum about a 150 yard kill with a shotgun using this particular load, I'd have to say, not BS, but "show me".


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

saskcoyote said:


> 150 yard kill with a shotgun? Makes me wonder why I'm using a rifle that only gives me one projectile instead of a bunch. Weasle, if three guys tell you 'this is the truth', then take them at their word. For me -- and from what appears to be the reaction of others on this forum about a 150 yard kill with a shotgun using this particular load, I'd have to say, not BS, but "show me".


Alright, hop on a plane to Minnesota and I'll give Dan a call to take you out hunting with him.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I should have included this response to Rednek's post. Although I've taken many coyotes with a rifle, I took my first coyote Wednesday with a shotgun from about 35 yards with #4 buckshot in a 3"inch shell that contains 41 pellets. Only three of those pellets hit the yote. I didn't pattern my shotgun prior to the hunt so I don't know if it was a case of poor marksmanship or whether this was a normal result. I reload my .223 shells and have no experience with shotgun reloading but I wonder -- no, I'm absolutely intrigued -- how one, even using a hot load, could induce a shotgun to shoot #4 buckshot 200 yards without blowing up the shotgun. Please tell me how many grains of what type of powder can allow me to achieve the 200-yard goose shot. I'm sure it would be deadly on yotes.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i think i will keep my rifle a 150 yard shot with a shotgun on a yote not gonna happen i dont care who you are or the bullet or the gun not gonna happin so weasle call your buddy and figure out when were goin i wanna see this guy take a 150 yard shot accuretly with a shotgun tell me were and when and ill be there im not kidding either


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Interesting.....Go buy one of those coyote silouettes you see in the sporting goods stores and have him put it out an honest 150yds and see if he gets lucky enough to have even one pellet hit the silouette. I'm not tryin to come down on ya too hard here weasle. I believe your relaying the information as it was givin to you. But sometimes its better to just nod your head and smile and then put it to rest. I'm assuming your kinda young and maybe a bit gullible but 150yds is a bit far and thats an understatement.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Interesting.....Go buy one of those coyote silouettes you see in the sporting goods stores and have him put it out an honest 150yds and see if he gets lucky enough to have even one pellet hit the silouette. I'm not tryin to come down on ya too hard here weasle. I believe your relaying the information as it was givin to you. But sometimes its better to just nod your head and smile and then put it to rest. I'm assuming your kinda young and maybe a bit gullible but 150yds is a bit far and thats an understatement.


Yeah I'm young, I'm only 16, but that doesn't mean that I shouldn't believe what 3 people told me. It's not like I was with all these guys at once and one said something and the other two agreed with him. I'm just stating what I heard from 3 guys. I'm not trying to be singled out or start an argument or anything so if you guys don't believe it then OK, but I'm gonna believe this bunch of guys because I've never had reason to not believe them. End of story.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> I've never had reason to not believe them. End of story.


Well now you do. :lol:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

hey saskcoyote

im not exactly sure because i was so young. but i know he shaved the charge bars down to pencil thin (lee load all reloader). i accidently :lol: used them out on my grandpas farm on some geese and dumped one at 200 yrds. but at that range i was puttin over there head and still hit 2 flocks below them, but left a marbal size hole in its back. the shot gun i have is a 870 express, my dad had it since i was 4 and sold it to me 2 years ago and it still shoots like a dream. we both put rounds through it that were very hot and it still looks almost new and no problems


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

I was turkey hunting last spring and had a yote come after my decoys. I shot him 3 times from 25 to 35 yards with 3inch copper plated 5's and knocked him down with every shot. He still ran off! I'll stick to the rifle when I'm looking for coyotes. And, 150 yards,,,BS!!!!


----------



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

Before all you guys come down to hard on a young man and his friends having a lucky shot.You that do not use shotguns(mostly because you hunt areas that provide long range shots)But out east we hunt a much thicker area>
I use a Benelli SBE 3.5 loaded with hevi shot dead coyote T shot,But the real trick is to use a extra full choke because that is what the load likes and shoots the best.My choke is a Pure Gold Turkey .670 bore size.
And to all you that say it cant be done is incorrect(lucky at 150 yds YES) because I can and do shoot yotes at 100 yds very often.
There is more than one way to skin a yote.
GL All
Griz


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ill believe it when i see it


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah but he said it was # 2 Steel shot. You are using a different choke with steel and steel looses velocity very fast. It's hard to bring down a goose at 80 yards with # 2 steel. let alone a much larger animal at twice the distance. When I was younger my fathers friend bet one of their buddies 50 dollars that at 100 yards a 2 3/4 in # 4 shot wouldn't hurt him. He sat on a bucket 100 yards out on a lake and the guy took 3 shots. At that distance they just bounced off his coat. I'm not attacking the kid I just find it hard to believe. I've seen some odd things hunting so I wouldn't rule it out. But physics don't agree with it. Did they check for entrance wounds? Maybe it died from a heart attack or the sound scared it and it got a piece of bunny bone stuck and it choked. LOL. Plus I wouldn't want to discourage any young hunters. Hunters and shooters are becoming extinct. The more the better. There is strength in numbers.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

the farthest shot I've seen on a coyote with a shotgun would be 70 yards with a dead coyote choke tube and dead coyote shot. It took only one shot and the coyote was down. The only reason he took the shot was because he was commited to the shotgun when the coyote showed up, he was hoping it would come closer but the coyote saw something he didn't like a took off.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess im going to have to get a shotgun because i have a hard time hitting a coyote tith a rifle at 150 yards. :sniper:


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

what do you think the range of 00 buckshot out of a modified choke would be?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

First of all what kind of a hunter would even ATTEMPT to shoot a coyote with a shotgun at 150 yards. Think of the physics involved in this shot. Most shotguns only shoot at a speed slightly less than 2000 FPS. We will spot these guys the extra few hundred FPS and round up to 2000 though. At 2000 FPS, and at one hundred fifty yards, it would take .225 of a second to hit the target neglecting air drag which would probably make this closer to .250 of a second.

Using the .225 second model, the projectiles will fall about 9.76 inches.

If we try the model with the guessed value of .250 seconds with air drag the projectiles (BB's from the shot) will drop approximately 12.04 inches.

In conclusion, if this dude really even attempted to shoot at these yotes, he has to be one of the best mathematician in the world to know he had to aim a FOOT high to hit it.

You're 16, not buggin, but seriously. Some people you just need to listen and let it go in one ear and out the other. Everyone wants to tell great stories. Some go to great lengths to do so.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Those figures may be skeptical to some so here is how it is done. Simple physics.

We will use a different case. Easier to see. We will use a rifle.
Say the bullet goes 4000 FPS. (Which some are getting close to) And we are shooting at a 100 yard target.

100 yards=300 feet. 300ft divided by 4000 ft/s =.075 seconds

then use equation d = 1/2(g)(t)^2, meaning distance equals one half gravity times time squared. d = .5(9.8 m/s)*(.075 secs ^2) Solve and you find d = .0275625 meters. Convert to feet. (1m = 3.280839 ft) Converted, d = .0904281 ft. Find drop in inches by multiplying 12 times .0904281. 12*(.0904281) = 1.085 inches.
So your drop at 100 yards shooting a bullet moving at 4000 FPS with no air resistance will drop 1.085 inches.

Sorry, just clarifying cause I figure someone wont believe my numbers from the first post.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

First, to answer the first posters question, the max range of #2 steel at a coyote is 25 yards. Steel is pathetic to say the least. Step up to at least Lead. Better yet is a premium load like hevi-shot or Federal's high density. Then those #2 pellets can be stretched to sixty yards.

Now, for that 150 yard shot. I'm going to jump on the BS wagon. I don't doubt that luck can be on someone's side enough to hit an animal at that distance, but I'm not buying it that the pellet had enough energy left to kill it. Even at a head shot I'm going to doubt that it could penetrate the skull.

I've told folks some pretty tall tales and it's amazing how much some folks will believe. That's not saying it's true at all. I'd do my best to go with good common sense and not listen to stories that don't add up.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

im gonna throw some stuff out there for consideration. a 3.5 load of t shot would make each pellet closely approximate a 22 stinger. it would probably lose velocity faster due to a lower bc, but im pretty sure it could still penetrate a coyotes eye or temple at 150. highly unlikely? yes. impossible? i dont think it is.

as to geese at 200 yards with #4 buck, again highly unlikely but possible. however on a consistent and intentional basis, bs.

also the #4 birdshot is a huge difference from T hevishot. ive been hit several times while blocking birds, and they dont do much past 75 yards.

ive also shot coyotes with birdshot at close range and had them run off, seen it several times. however the first dog i ever killed i was bird hunting, and dropped one with one shot at 30 yards. he was running broadside, and several pellets hit him inthe head/neck area. the load? 3 1/4 dram 1 1/4 oz #6 , about 1100 fps


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

I do tend to agree with most about 150 yrd range using shot. I it highly unlikely but possible. And the ability to repeat this shot on an effective basis - not likely.

On a different note about 150 yrd with sabot - very likely and repeatable. The modern fully rifled 12 gauges with the new sabots and military grade powder are a far cry from your grandad's remington. And since may local ordinances prevent rifles in some locations, the new shot gun upgrades are a welcome.



> And when trapper says - i think i will keep my rifle a 150 yard shot with a shotgun on a yote not gonna happen i dont care who you are or the bullet or the gun not gonna happin so weasle call your buddy and figure out when were goin i wanna see this guy take a 150 yard shot accuretly with a shotgun tell me were and when and ill be there im not kidding either


I can show you two camera angles on my moose hunt with 5 witnesses - 150 yds - free standing - 12 gauge fully rifled barrel - federal 3" barnes expander - one shot - 695lb field dressed cow moose (drew a cow moose tag) She stumbled for 20 feet and dropped. I was very familiar with this setup and its capabiities.

The newer loads are getting even better. As with any rifle or shot gun - it is knowing its capability and when to take a good shot. But again, with shot at that range - very lucky even though the new extra full chokes do add some range - just not 150 yards.[/quote]


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

SAH, are you talking a rifle or a shotgun? Sounds like a rifle with a shotgun mask on for legal reasons, anything that has rifling is a rifle.

Have you ever heard this old saying? "This is my rifle and this is my gun, this is for shooting and this is for fun?" :lol:

By the way, I'm probably old enough to be most of these guys Grandad. :roll:


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

It is considered a shot gun. I can see you view point for sure. But for legal considerations where I hunt - it is considered shot gun. The effect range is considerable shorter than a "rifle". Of course, if you check the detail definitions of muzzleloaders between the various states - some consider a in line with a 209 primer a rifle - completely legalese.



> SAH, are you talking a rifle or a shotgun? Sounds like a rifle with a shotgun mask on for legal reasons, anything that has rifling is a rifle.


But here is a question for classification. What would you call a smooth bore shot gun with a choke that has riflings - shot gun, rifle, or shotrifle?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd call it a shotgun with a choke lol. Times have not changed that much have they?


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

Danny B said



> SAH, are you talking a rifle or a shotgun? Sounds like a rifle with a shotgun mask on for legal reasons, anything that has rifling is a rifle.
> 
> Have you ever heard this old saying? "This is my rifle and this is my gun, this is for shooting and this is for fun?"


And of course there's another version what if the shot gun is a smooth bore, and yet the sabots have riflings on them to generate their rotation down the barrel? Its really hard to specify by just on attribute now days with all these technological advancements. But is it not great to have these options.

My earlier comment about the muzzleloader was that some states consider the inline muzzleloader with a 209 primer not legal for muzzleloader , but a open fire arms rifle. Of course it has riflings too


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

And it is great with these options. And its not important what we call it. It most important what the game warden or local police officer calls it when it is inspected. We can discuss and disagree - but its the police and wardens who can ticket and confiscate us. Its just important forhunters to know when they go to different locations - little details can ruin a good hunt.


----------

